# handyabrechnungen / Abrechnung falscher Nr.



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Ich habe meine Rechnung von Talkline erhalten, der Einzelverbindungsnachweis hat Gespräche ohne Nummer abgerechnet, Gespräche mit Nummern abgerechnet, die gar nicht existieren - bei der Firma talkline hing ich 10 Minuten (wohlgemerkt bei der 24-Stunden-Hotline) in der Warteschleife (0,12 €/Minute) -gibt es danicht irgendeine Handhabe??? :evil:


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2005)

...ja, schriftlich!


----------

